# Destiny VS Eclipse



## jamesvapes_sa (20/8/21)

... seems very similar. 
Would love to hear which one is superior.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (20/8/21)

This would be a much better comparison as opposed to the druga vs eclipse. Until the blotto mini single hits our shores at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (20/8/21)

Ruwaid said:


> This would be a much better comparison as opposed to the druga vs eclipse. Until the blotto mini single hits our shores at least.


Yes bud, my thoughts exactly

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/8/21)

The Druga is much more restrictive than the Destiny and from what I saw on YT and the forum. it looks like the Eclipse is in that same airy league!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (20/8/21)

Yes I got 2 Druga's and they are restrictive when you need them to be, BUT i doubt you can cut off air that much on the Eclipse, and i know you cant on the Destiny.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

